# Beef prices



## smokerjim

Looks like beef prices are going to go almost through the roof again, they have already gone up quite a bit here at wholesale level just from last week, sounds like could last around 2 months. Hopefully my information is wrong.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

Jim, your information is correct, unfortunately.


----------



## Displaced Texan

What's the reason?


----------



## smokerjim

Displaced Texan said:


> What's the reason?


I've been told they just can't keep up with demand , I guess basically lack of workers in the plants and truck drivers to haul it.


----------



## Displaced Texan

smokerjim said:


> I've been told they just can't keep up with demand , I guess basically lack of workers in the plants and truck drivers to haul it.


Jeez...okay, thanks.


----------



## smokeymose

Yeah, it's a problem with a lot of products, not just meats.
Producers can't find enough help and raw materials and there aren't enough drivers and trailers.
The FMCSA doesn't help. They keep coming up with new rules to make trucking more expensive and harder for drivers to make a living.


----------



## smokerjim

Wait until we go so much  per mile nationally, I dont think we've seen anything yet.


----------



## Brokenhandle

Wouldn't be surprised if a good part of the price increase is the packers wanting to get more than their fair share ($$$)! Have a good friend that raises cattle and it wasn't too long ago he said the packers were making $1,000 per head. 

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw

I'm still running on the beef I bought last year when it was cheaper than chicken . Just thawed and ground a brisket last week . Tag said 2.98 a pound . One left in the freezer . Several eye rounds and beef knuckles . I know it doesn't add to the topic , but buy what's cheap now .


----------



## clifish

Just look at the record profits so far this year with lumber companies like  Weyerhaeuser and the rest.


----------



## Brokenhandle

chopsaw said:


> I'm still running on the beef I bought last year when it was cheaper than chicken . Just thawed and ground a brisket last week . Tag said 2.98 a pound . One left in the freezer . Several eye rounds and beef knuckles . I know it doesn't add to the topic , but buy what's cheap now .


Go to 

 chopsaw
  house...he has cheap beef!   

Ryan


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

It was lumber, now it’s beef, next it’s going to be beer.


----------



## chopsaw

Brokenhandle said:


> ..he has cheap beef!


I'll be going to GFS tomorrow to see what the prices are . I spent some time last go round making a plan . Shelves were mostly empty then , so I went everyday until they had some stock . So I figured out delivery was either Weds. night or Thursday morning . 
I have the prices in my head from last week , so I'll see tomorrow what it looks like . 
I won't spend for the high priced stuff . Last week they had beef knuckle for under $4.00 a pound .


----------



## clifish

Central PA Cowboy said:


> It was lumber, now it’s beef, next it’s going to be beer.


No please, not beer and alcohol!!  That is going way too far...lol


----------



## smokeymose

Brokenhandle said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if a good part of the price increase is the packers wanting to get more than their fair share ($$$)! Have a good friend that raises cattle and it wasn't too long ago he said the packers were making $1,000 per head.
> 
> Ryan


Have you noticed that when prices for anything go up for one reason or another they never go back down?
Hmm...


----------



## sawhorseray

Look at diesel prices too, those big rigs don't run on fresh air. RAY


----------



## chopsaw

sawhorseray said:


> diesel prices too,


Right now I'd be happy if my AC shut off for awhile .


----------



## sawhorseray

chopsaw said:


> Right now I'd be happy if my AC shut off for awhile .



I wake up to low 80's 5-6 months a year, AC runs 24/7. Hell, it's 108º and climbing here right now Rich, tomorrow will be hotter. RAY


----------



## chopsaw

It's the same here . Add in the humidity its 107 .


----------



## rc4u

i still buy cyrovac  whole units from sams,, dollars cheaper than cut meat.  new york stip loins $7.88 #. short loins {t-bones}  $7.38 a # ..sirlions at $3.88#...sure most of e'm cost a hundred or more but storable.. and pork is like $1.50 to $2.50


----------



## SmokinEdge

Brokenhandle said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if a good part of the price increase is the packers wanting to get more than their fair share ($$$)! Have a good friend that raises cattle and it wasn't too long ago he said the packers were making $1,000 per head.
> 
> Ryan


Beef is a commodity, just like gasoline and oil.
If a gas station fills their buried tanks with $2.50 gasoline, and the next day the price of gas goes up 50 cents a gallon, they have to sell that gas 50 cents higher just to replace it. Commodities are very volatile price wise. Sometimes it looks like gouging, but often it’s the owner preparing to purchase more product at a new higher price. Don’t matter what they paid for it. Matters what they will have to pay to replace supply in the near future. That’s often why prices fluctuate.


----------



## Brokenhandle

Sure seems funny when there is investigations into the pricing of packers and nothing ever becomes of it. They sure never pass any of it on to the guys raising cattle ( I don't raise cattle, so I'm just a consumer) just know many guys that do. Can't comment anymore without getting political so I won't. 

Ryan


----------



## rc4u

Member's Mark USDA Prime Angus Beef Sirloin Top Butt Cryovac (priced per pound) - Sam's Club (samsclub.com)
excellent steaks


----------



## pineywoods

I'm not raising animals other than a couple chickens for eggs but have heard many that do talking about the high and rising cost of feed. I heard a market report on beef yesterday saying there are less cattle being raised for sale and seems to keep going down.


----------



## Brokenhandle

pineywoods said:


> I'm not raising animals other than a couple chickens for eggs but have heard many that do talking about the high and rising cost of feed. I heard a market report on beef yesterday saying there are less cattle being raised for sale and seems to keep going down.


Much of that comes from 2 things... a severe drought in areas, if they put cows on pasture many sold their cattle... no grass.  And the other part is grain prices, although they have came down they are still decent. Last year we were good to sell corn at $3 a bushel, this year if you had any left to sell that wasn't sold right after harvest it went to over $7 a bushel. Also take into account certain areas that have lost their whole crop due to hail.

Ryan


----------



## pineywoods

Brokenhandle said:


> Much of that comes from 2 things... a severe drought in areas, if they put cows on pasture many sold their cattle... no grass.  And the other part is grain prices, although they have came down they are still decent. Last year we were good to sell corn at $3 a bushel, this year if you had any left to sell that wasn't sold right after harvest it went to over $7 a bushel. Also take into account certain areas that have lost their whole crop due to hail.
> 
> Ryan



Along with higher fuel prices, seed prices, fertilizer costs, machinery if you can even find it, and pretty much everything else. 
I don't think it's any one thing that is driving up prices when inputs cost more you have to get more just to maintain the same profit margin
I've been looking at tractors and that whole thing has gotten stupid can't get new tractors and people want more than new costs for their used ones


----------



## idahopz

I guess rice and beans are going to be at the top of my menu these days


----------



## rc4u

dont any you live in upper mid states??


----------



## Brokenhandle

rc4u said:


> dont any you live in upper mid states??


Iowa if that is in upper mid states

Ryan


----------



## ConrodM

Twin pak spares at Sam’s yesterday 8-25-21-$2.47/#. Same purchase 8-18-21 -$2.38/#.  Yep- can’t afford Brisket for who knows how long


----------



## Recons_Hide

smokerjim said:


> Looks like beef prices are going to go almost through the roof again, they have already gone up quite a bit here at wholesale level just from last week, sounds like could last around 2 months. Hopefully my information is wrong.


Great intel…however, the smoke will roll nonetheless


----------



## Displaced Texan

All I will say, as someone commented that when prices go up, they usually stay up, well, gas prices came way down after being at record high levels about 6 years ago or so. Hmmm, wonder why they magically went way up again this year. 

And, same here 

 Recons_Hide
, I won't shy away from buying meat.


----------



## ConrodM

Gas prices- $1.98 12/31/20. 
$2.89 2-1-21 here in Florida. Supply & Demand. I’ll leave it at that


----------



## SmokinAl

I wonder how the holiday sales will go, or if there will even be any!
Al


----------



## smokerjim

SmokinAl said:


> I wonder how the holiday sales will go, or if there will even be any!
> Al


Will let you know when I hear anything.


----------



## Displaced Texan

ConrodM said:


> Gas prices- $1.98 12/31/20.
> $2.89 2-1-21 here in Florida. Supply & Demand. I’ll leave it at that


Exactly. We had plenty of supply even through 2020. But, anyway...


----------



## Displaced Texan

gmc2003 said:


> View attachment 508950
> 
> 
> This one will probably get deleted for multiple reasons, but I ran across it the other day.
> 
> Chris


I was trying to be a bit more subtle in my comments lol, but, yep, that's the reason.


----------



## HalfSmoked

pineywoods said:


> Along with higher fuel prices, seed prices, fertilizer costs, machinery if you can even find it, and pretty much everything else.
> I don't think it's any one thing that is driving up prices when inputs cost more you have to get more just to maintain the same profit margin
> I've been looking at tractors and that whole thing has gotten stupid can't get new tractors and people want more than new costs for their used ones



Dang Jerry maybe that's why the wife is trying to sell me.    

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Is what it is Jim but discussing.

Warren


----------



## smokeymose

HalfSmoked said:


> the wife is trying to sell me


How much is she asking?
Just curious.....


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

Gasoline is more like $4 a gallon on average here in So Cal. Has been for a very long time. I get my gas at Sam's for a "low" $3.89 a gallon right now.

G


----------



## clifish

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Gasoline is more like $4 a gallon on average here in So Cal. Has been for a very long time. I get my gas at Sam's for a "low" $3.89 a gallon right now.
> 
> G


Wow - just filled up at Costco for $2.96  and that is here in lower NY.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

California has a crap load of vehicles due to the population. That's why we get soaked a the pumps. It's just because they can. No choice since you can't use mass transit with any reasonable cost or efficient use of your time. 

G


----------



## smokeymose

RiversideSm0ker said:


> California has a crap load of vehicles due to the population. That's why we get soaked a the pumps. It's just because they can. No choice since you can't use mass transit with any reasonable cost or efficient use of your time.
> 
> G


It's been running just a tad over $3 here for a while.
Tax rates have a lot to do with it and CA is famous for higher tax rates.
Every state is different...


----------



## GonnaSmoke

SmokinAl said:


> I wonder how the holiday sales will go, or if there will even be any!
> Al


Pork is relatively cheap, but China controls the vast majority of it in America. That'll probably be what's on sale for Labor Day, that and hotdogs, maybe some burger.

I try to buy in bulk when I see a deal as long as I have the space. Last week Kroger had 80/20 burger in 5 lb. chubs for $9.95/each. It wasn't labeled ground chuck, just ground beef. I bought 3 rolls for whatever may come along and vacuum sealed it in 1 lb. packs. If nothing else, I can make meatloaf or spaghetti.

I buy most of my pork from a very small local operation, but there's never enough of things like ribs and butt/shoulders, so I have to supplement it from a grocer. I try to avoid Smithfield products because of the owner. Food Lion sells Swift Premium pork products.

Gas is in the $2.65/gal range here. Diesel is ~$3.00/gal. and I drive an F250 diesel, that sucks...


----------



## gmc2003

Gas is 2.97 here at the no frills just credit only pumps and 3.04 at the mommy poppa stores. Add a dime to each for super.

Chris


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

Super is more like add .50 to .75 cents here in So Cal.

G


----------



## Bearcarver

Beef prices are up, but I haven't bought a gallon of gas in over 3 years.

Bear


----------



## smokeymose

Bearcarver said:


> Beef prices are up, but I haven't bought a gallon of gas in over 3 years.
> 
> Bear


Yeah I don't worry about it much, either. 
A fillup on one of our two cars lasts for months....


----------



## dls1

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Super is more like add .50 to .75 cents here in So Cal.
> 
> G



Both my car, as well as my wife's, call for 93 0ctane. They were both pretty low last weekend so I filled them up at the local Shell station we use where the price was $4.39/Gal. They both have 19 gallon tanks, but I don't recall how much gas I pumped. All I know was that the total cost for the 2 cars was around $145. Ouch!


----------



## Brokenhandle

Here in Iowa gas with 10 % ethanol is quite a bit cheaper than gas without ethanol... but don't know what the cost of it is, or diesel fuel for my pickup for that matter.  But when I need fuel to get to the store for some overly priced beef I just need it, no matter what it costs!   

Ryan


----------



## ConrodM

dls1 said:


> Both my car, as well as my wife's, call for 93 0ctane. They were both pretty low last weekend so I filled them up at the local Shell station we use where the price was $4.39/Gal. They both have 19 gallon tanks, but I don't recall how much gas I pumped. All I know was that the total cost for the 2 cars was around $145. Ouch!


Holy Smokes!!! Where do you live, California??


----------



## negolien

No lie DLS I filled my 12 gallon up Monday was over 50 bucks I live in the capital of commifornia


----------



## ConrodM

GonnaSmoke said:


> Pork is relatively cheap, but China controls the vast majority of it in America. That'll probably be what's on sale for Labor Day, that and hotdogs, maybe some burger.
> 
> I try to buy in bulk when I see a deal as long as I have the space. Last week Kroger had 80/20 burger in 5 lb. chubs for $9.95/each. It wasn't labeled ground chuck, just ground beef. I bought 3 rolls for whatever may come along and vacuum sealed it in 1 lb. packs. If nothing else, I can make meatloaf or spaghetti.
> 
> I buy most of my pork from a very small local operation, but there's never enough of things like ribs and butt/shoulders, so I have to supplement it from a grocer. I try to avoid Smithfield products because of the owner. Food Lion sells Swift Premium pork products.
> 
> Gas is in the $2.65/gal range here. Diesel is ~$3.00/gal. and I drive an F250 diesel, that sucks...


What’s up w


negolien said:


> No lie DLS I filled my 12 gallon up Monday was over 50 bucks I live in the capital of commifornia


Feeling for ya.  Went to San Francisco 25 yrs ago- beautiful clean city.  Up PCH to see Redwoods 
Put 17.78 gals in Honda Pilot on 8-25-21 at Sam’s and paid $47.81- $2.68/gal. Lowest I’ve seen since late Jan/early Feb


----------



## Bearcarver

I remember when I got my Dodge Ram, in 2008, they had a $50 maximum per fill-up at "Turkey Hill".
I wanted to fill mine up, so I had to insert my Credit card in the machine 3 times to restart it enough to fill up.
First card insert got me $50 worth.
Second card insert got me the 2n'd $50 worth.
And the third card insert finished filling my 35 gallon tank up.
I think it took about $110 worth total.

Bear


----------



## Displaced Texan

If I was concerned about gas mileage, I would have gotten a Prius or some other kind of 4 banger or something. While I hate high prices, my Navigator gets what it gets. 

Had a Camry (Ugh...) rental last weekend. It wasn't showing any better gas mileage than my Navigator averages. 

Probably heading to Costco later to pick up a few briskets. Last week they were $4.99 for prime packers.


----------



## HalfSmoked

smokeymose said:


> How much is she asking?
> Just curious.....




Thanks for the likes smokerjim and Brokenhandle I appreciate them.

Not sure but if a person talked right she would probably say just take him.

Warren


----------



## dls1

ConrodM said:


> Holy Smokes!!! Where do you live, California??



Nope, not California. I live in Hinsdale, IL, a suburb of Chicago. 

Neither one of our cars, an Audi R8 and a Audi RS7, could be considered an "Economy" car by any stretch of the imagination. When I go to a gas pump I may look at the price per gallon and just shrug my shoulders and think "it is what it is", get my gas, and leave. In this case, after filling 2 cars, I was curious and checked my Amex statement when I got home and saw the total. Checking a little further, I discovered that the price per gallon at the same station was around $3.09/Gal. the first of the year. A 42% increase in 8 months is what surprised me the most.


----------



## rc4u

in 1975 i worked at Philips 66 on main in bis. nd. there was a hostile takeover in progress so i had to stay in station for 4 days. course my girlfriend and now wife brought me a 6 pack and food. gas was $.35cents gallon. i think it was 1973 gas was .25 cents a gallon in gleenwood minn.  i remember the big down hill onto main and my '62 impala i would turn off ignition and then turn on again blocks down and BANG like a bomb scared crap outa people..no my muffler didnt last.


----------



## clifish

smokeymose said:


> Yeah I don't worry about it much, either.
> A fillup on one of our two cars lasts for months....


Wow!  I put over 27,000 miles on my car last year, and I work from home.


----------



## ConrodM

dls1 said:


> Nope, not California. I live in Hinsdale, IL, a suburb of Chicago.
> 
> Neither one of our cars, an Audi R8 and a Audi RS7, could be considered an "Economy" car by any stretch of the imagination. When I go to a gas pump I may look at the price per gallon and just shrug my shoulders and think "it is what it is", get my gas, and leave. In this case, after filling 2 cars, I was curious and checked my Amex statement when I got home and saw the total. Checking a little further, I discovered that the price per gallon at the same station was around $3.09/Gal. the first of the year. A 42% increase in 8 months is what surprised me the most.


Yeahhhh I did that calculation also.  Sickening.


----------



## Displaced Texan

dls1 said:


> Nope, not California. I live in Hinsdale, IL, a suburb of Chicago.
> 
> Neither one of our cars, an Audi R8 and a Audi RS7, could be considered an "Economy" car by any stretch of the imagination. When I go to a gas pump I may look at the price per gallon and just shrug my shoulders and think "it is what it is", get my gas, and leave. In this case, after filling 2 cars, I was curious and checked my Amex statement when I got home and saw the total. Checking a little further, I discovered that the price per gallon at the same station was around $3.09/Gal. the first of the year. A 42% increase in 8 months is what surprised me the most.


I'm next door in Burr Ridge. Howdy!


----------



## Displaced Texan

dls1 said:


> Both my car, as well as my wife's, call for 93 0ctane. They were both pretty low last weekend so I filled them up at the local Shell station we use where the price was $4.39/Gal. They both have 19 gallon tanks, but I don't recall how much gas I pumped. All I know was that the total cost for the 2 cars was around $145. Ouch!


The Oakbrook Costco or Mariano's gas awards will help that. Better prices there, if you care.


----------



## smokeymose

clifish said:


> Wow!  I put over 27,000 miles on my car last year, and I work from home.


When I retired we wanted to travel a little. After visiting relatives in PA and kids in TN we decided the VW Beetle or the Outback just didn't cut it so in the fall of "19
we traded for a new Subaru Legacy. Then covid hit. No traveling. Between that and my wife's recent health issues we don't get out much.
It just cracked 3,000 miles.
I get out once or twice a week for things with the Legacy or the Outback but where I live I can get anything we need 5-20 minutes away.
The cars will probably outlive both of us LOL!


----------



## smokerjim

sawhorseray said:


> I wake up to low 80's 5-6 months a year, AC runs 24/7. Hell, it's 108º and climbing here right now Rich, tomorrow will be hotter. RAY


just came in from cutting grass, it's 88 here with high humidity, couldn't even imagine 108, i'd probably be passed out or dead in the yard.


----------



## mneeley490

I haven't bought beef at Costco (or anywhere else) for at least a month now. Store "sale" prices are staggering. When my big garage freezer bit the dust a couple of months ago during a heat wave, I quickly tossed out all my wife's frozen fruit,  vegetables, and Lean Cuisine crap, in order to save the semi-frozen meat in 2 big coolers. Fortunately, it happened to be garbage pick up day. I called my daughter and asked her how much room she had in her chest freezer. She said, "Uh, about enough room for a turkey?"
I said, "Congratulations, you just won a turkey. Now come over here and get it."
Found another, slightly smaller freezer at Lowe's and got it home the same day. Now I'm smoking thru my stock of meat each weekend.

"Best" gas prices here in WA are at Costco. Last time I filled up, it was at $3.69 gal. I can go about 2 weeks between fill-ups in my '16 Challenger, if I only drive to the commuter bus station and back.


----------



## smokerjim

Here in northeast pa I've been paying 3.19. Guess I shouldn't complain to much with some of the other prices you guys are throwing out there. But I'll still complain a little


----------



## Chris_Ski

I got lucky at Winn Dixie last weekend. Unfortunately this was the biggest, which is perfect, but the otheres were only 11lb . I got this and an 11lb


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

It's crazy how a "good wage" here in California barely gets you by. If I were making the same amount and living in a place like Ohio or Tennessee, I wouldn't ever be concerned about the price of meat. As it is, I am always trying to stretch every penny. The thing is, I don't think I could live anywhere else that would have really inclimate weather. I've been spoiled all of my life with not dealing with tornadoes or hurricanes. Or God forbid SNOW!!!

G


----------



## smokeymose

Did anyone think they'd ever see $4.99 for ground meat? That was the "sale" price! $15 + for 3# of  ground chuck.





I swung by GFS on the way to Meijer (the Mrs. likes those individually wrapped little ribeyes that come in a box)
and they didn't even have any briskets.....


----------



## smokeymose

RiversideSm0ker said:


> It's crazy how a "good wage" here in California barely gets you by. If I were making the same amount and living in a place like Ohio or Tennessee, I wouldn't ever be concerned about the price of meat. As it is, I am always trying to stretch every penny. The thing is, I don't think I could live anywhere else that would have really inclimate weather. I've been spoiled all of my life with not dealing with tornadoes or hurricanes. Or God forbid SNOW!!!
> 
> G


My ex-wife was offered a job once in CA by the company she was working for at a higher pay rate so she went to check it out.
When she saw the housing prices she turned tail and ran. It would have amounted to a pay cut....


----------



## smokerjim

smokeymose said:


> Did anyone think they'd ever see $4.99 for ground meat? That was the "sale" price! $15 + for 3# of  ground chuck.
> View attachment 509009
> 
> I swung by GFS on the way to Meijer (the Mrs. likes those individually wrapped little ribeyes that come in a box)
> and they didn't even have any briskets.....


ouch! unforuntaley i think it will get worse before it gets somewhat better, theyre was a guy selling those steaks a few months back i think it was 40 bucks for 20 ribeyes if i remember right but they were like 3-4 0z. steaks, i didn't end up getting them.


----------



## smokeymose

smokerjim said:


> unforuntaley i think it will get worse before it gets somewhat better,


I think you're right. Hunker down and stock up if you can.
These little steaks are a little less than a half pound and there are 31 in this box. $120.









They're sandwich steaks basically but we don't have the appetites we used to LOL and they will last a while.


----------



## smokerjim

smokeymose said:


> I think you're right. Hunker down and stock up if you can.
> These little steaks are a little less than a half pound and there are 31 in this box. $120.
> View attachment 509011
> View attachment 509012
> 
> They're sandwich steaks basically but we don't have the appetites we used to LOL and they will last a while.


they look  a lot  thicker then the ones i was looking at, i think 2 of them would of been 1/4 lb., they were like minute steaks. yours there look good.


----------



## chopsaw

Went to GFS Thursday morning . Some of the beef prices came down a bit , most are where they were last week . 
Briskets were $4.99 a lb. I passed . Just ground one last week and still have one . 
Pork spares went back up . 
Butts were $2.50 a lb. Not doing that . They do have pork cushion . Comes from around the picnic . $1.79 . I bought some last week . 
Chicken legs were down to .79 cents a pound . Grabbed two family packs . Tyson brand . 
They did have chuck pectoral back in stock . That's an indication of shortage in my opinion . $5.49 a pound . I grabbed one pack . 14 pounds . 
Comes from around the brisket . Good for steaks , roast beef or you can grind it .
I also use it for stir fry . 
Eye rounds were close to 6 bucks a pound . I have 3 in the freezer from last march that were $2.98 a pound . 
If you can get by on whats not so expensive  the beef price will come down .


----------



## dls1

Displaced Texan said:


> I'm next door in Burr Ridge. Howdy!



Hello, and yes, you are close by.

Coincidentally, I was in Burr Ridge a little earlier today to get an X-Ray done at the Loyola Medical Center satellite facility located there. Afterwards, met a friend for lunch at a nearby restaurant called Topaz. Are you familiar with it?

BTW, on the way back home I stopped at the Shell station I referenced earlier to exchange a propane tank for the gas grill. Out of curiosity, I checked today's price for 93 octane and it was $4.19/Gal., down $.20 cents from the $4.39/Gal. it was a week ago. I quit trying to figure that kind of crap out a long time ago.


----------



## rc4u

remember when you exchange a propane tank you only get 15#'s not 20#'s..  and does ur 93 octane contain booze?? we get pure gas at 91 octane... my wife drives a subie WRX w


----------



## SmokinEdge

A lot of beef is raised here in Western Colorado. If you want to buy direct from the farm and then have it processed, it’s right a 4.00 lb. That’s right at 3k for a full and 1500 for a half. Price goes up from there.


----------



## Displaced Texan

dls1 said:


> Hello, and yes, you are close by.
> 
> Coincidentally, I was in Burr Ridge a little earlier today to get an X-Ray done at the Loyola Medical Center satellite facility located there. Afterwards, met a friend for lunch at a nearby restaurant called Topaz. Are you familiar with it?
> 
> BTW, on the way back home I stopped at the Shell station I referenced earlier to exchange a propane tank for the gas grill. Out of curiosity, I checked today's price for 93 octane and it was $4.19/Gal., down $.20 cents from the $4.39/Gal. it was a week ago. I quit trying to figure that kind of crap out a long time ago.


Yes, my wife loves Topaz. We go to Cooper's Hawk and Eddie Merlot's too. 

Glad prices are coming down. We should try to get together and talk barbecue sometime.


----------



## daspyknows

Just bought 2 Prime full packers at Costco Business Center in Hayward, Ca.  They were $4.99/lb but looked pretty nice,  Now need the smoke to clear so I can smoke.


----------



## dls1

Displaced Texan said:


> Yes, my wife loves Topaz. We go to Cooper's Hawk and Eddie Merlot's too.
> 
> Glad prices are coming down. We should try to get together and talk barbecue sometime.



Funny - My wife and daughter had dinner last night at Eddie Merlot's. I didn't join them because I met a client for dinner in Oak Brook.

Regarding the Oak Brook Costco, I was there a couple years ago when I first discovered that they sold gasoline, and that the prices were pretty attractive. When I asked a couple of the attendants what gasoline they sold they said that they didn't know anything except that it came from various distributors or refineries in the area. The engines in both of our cars are what one would classify as "High Performance" so I'm pretty picky about the gas I buy, especially when I can't identify the brand so I took a pass.

You're right, we should get together sometime. Send me a PM when it's convenient and we'll try to work something out.


----------



## poacherjoe

I knew the price was up but when I went to Costco to pick up some rib steaks and saw the price was $ 26.99 per pound I chit my pants !!! Looks like chicken for dinner again.


----------



## poacherjoe

daspyknows said:


> Just bought 2 Prime full packers at Costco Business Center in Hayward, Ca.  They were $4.99/lb but looked pretty nice,  Now need the smoke to clear so I can smoke.


Newsome will outlaw BBQ's and Smokers before to long..


----------



## Displaced Texan

poacherjoe said:


> Newsome will outlaw BBQ's and Smokers before to long..


I reacted with funny because there is no “sad but true” rating.


----------



## ConrodM

poacherjoe said:


> Newsome will outlaw BBQ's and Smokers before to long..


Hopefully he won’t be able to.  I feel for ya.


----------



## Brokenhandle

poacherjoe said:


> Newsome will outlaw BBQ's and Smokers before to long..


I'd move!

Ryan


----------



## poacherjoe

Brokenhandle said:


> I'd move!
> 
> Ryan


That's already in the works. Looking at an area around St Louis


----------



## chopsaw

poacherjoe said:


> That's already in the works. Looking at an area around St Louis


What part?


----------



## poacherjoe

chopsaw said:


> What part?


Depends on where our daughter moves too. We are going there in January to check it out. I don't want to live in any big city. She will be working at the University Hospital. I would love to fish for the BIG catfish and I don't know where to hunt  but I love whitetail deer. The humidity is going to be a big learning curve for us and the growing season vs  California zone 9


----------



## daspyknows

poacherjoe said:


> Newsome will outlaw BBQ's and Smokers before to long..



That's ridiculous.  Sorry but it really is.


----------



## ConrodM

daspyknows said:


> That's ridiculous.  Sorry but it really is.


He’s a ridiculous person. Yep- he locks down and mandates masks for everyone but since he is “sophisticated” it doesn’t apply to him.  Bro, I’m tired of the “higher ups” thinking they can make rules for everyone else’s lifestyle that don’t apply to them.   Let them keep going and we all will be working for them not them working for us as it was setup to be.


----------



## smokerjim

although a lot of us would agree with this and some not, lets try and keep politics off smf, we all know how quickly it can get   controversial , then it's only down hill from there. hope you understand.


----------



## Displaced Texan

$5.99/lb prime packer brisket at Costco today. Ugh...


----------



## ConrodM

Displaced Texan said:


> $5.99/lb prime packer brisket at Costco today. Ugh...


$4.19 last week at mine


----------



## fxsales1959

smokerjim said:


> Looks like beef prices are going to go almost through the roof again, they have already gone up quite a bit here at wholesale level just from last week, sounds like could last around 2 months. Hopefully my information is wrong.


Thursday  is my my meat shopping day. guess I'll see and load the freezer if appropriate. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Displaced Texan

ConrodM said:


> $4.19 last week at mine


Wow, if I didn't hate living here before that, now I really do lol.

Just checked Wild Fork. $4.98/lb.


----------



## Displaced Texan

smokerjim
 nailed it on the beef prices going back through the roof.


----------



## smokerjim

Displaced Texan said:


> smokerjim
> nailed it on the beef prices going back through the roof.


unfortunately the information was correct i'll be talking to one of my main meat suppliers tomorrow i'll find out how long this will last 0r  are  they going to continue to rise, they have seemed to flatten out some this week, hopefully i'll have some good news for everyone but don't hold your breaths.


----------



## fxsales1959

GonnaSmoke said:


> Pork is relatively cheap, but China controls the vast majority of it in America. That'll probably be what's on sale for Labor Day, that and hotdogs, maybe some burger.
> 
> I try to buy in bulk when I see a deal as long as I have the space. Last week Kroger had 80/20 burger in 5 lb. chubs for $9.95/each. It wasn't labeled ground chuck, just ground beef. I bought 3 rolls for whatever may come along and vacuum sealed it in 1 lb. packs. If nothing else, I can make meatloaf or spaghetti.
> 
> I buy most of my pork from a very small local operation, but there's never enough of things like ribs and butt/shoulders, so I have to supplement it from a grocer. I try to avoid Smithfield products because of the owner. Food Lion sells Swift Premium pork products.
> 
> Gas is in the $2.65/gal range here. Diesel is ~$3.00/gal. and I drive an F250 diesel, that sucks...


our local "meat place" and i use the term loosely, has a "sale" on 70/30 ground "chuck" as hey call it this week for $4.99/lb this week. in 5lb increments. it has been $3.49 for the same all summer. we buy and seal 1.25 lb increments for the freezer for sauces and tacos/enchiladas.


----------



## clifish

fxsales1959 said:


> our local "meat place" and i use the term loosely, has a "sale" on 70/30 ground "chuck" as hey call it this week for $4.99/lb this week. in 5lb increments. it has been $3.49 for the same all summer. we buy and seal 1.25 lb increments for the freezer for sauces and tacos/enchiladas.


I have been doing the same,  Costco had it around $2.99 most of the summer, I am afraid of what is now.


----------



## Displaced Texan

Not being an economist, what I don't get is why Costco has such a wide range in pricing on this in various parts of the country. $5.99 here, just absurd.


----------



## ConrodM

Displaced Texan said:


> Not being an economist, what I don't get is why Costco has such a wide range in pricing on this in various parts of the country. $5.99 here, just absurd.


$5.99 is absurd. But I’m guessing a new Ford F-150 will cost more depending on where you live too.   I’m thinking state & local taxes along with transportation costs and wealth in a particular area are the main reasons for price variations.  Somebody set me straight if I am missing something- I’m just a construction worker who Loves to BBQ


----------



## Displaced Texan

ConrodM said:


> $5.99 is absurd. But I’m guessing a new Ford F-150 will cost more depending on where you live too.   I’m thinking state & local taxes along with transportation costs and wealth in a particular area are the main reasons for price variations.  Somebody set me straight if I am missing something- I’m just a construction worker who Loves to BBQ


You may be right, but a Ford is the same MSRP everywhere. What you negotiate based on local market conditions is the sale price. Not sure what causes my northeast IL Costco to have such higher beef prices, though. 

I guess the explanation would be supposedly much higher costs to ship the beef up here. Again, I would call BS on that, but what can I say?


----------



## clifish

Just left Costco and chop meat was still $2.99, rib-eyes - $12.99 and trimmed filet Mignon was $19.99 and this is on Long Island, NY not exactly a cheap cost of living area.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Sunday at Sam's Club whole pork loin $3.00 whole prime boneless prime rib $17.85

Warren


----------



## MJB05615

Here in Ga, most chop meat at Kroger has been 3.99-4.99 a pound.  Filets have skyrocketed to $24.99 a pound, so we do not get that right now.  Strips and Ribeyes go on "sale" for 12.99-14.99, which to me is not a sale price.  Publix this week has Strips on sale for 8.99, that's good.  Last week Kroger had Brisket for $2.99 a pound and I grabbed 2.  The had Chicken leg Quarters for .59 a pound got 10 pounds of those too!


----------



## GonnaSmoke

For what it's worth, I just got back from Sam's and I always look at the meat case when there. They have USDA choice boneless chuck roast for $7.98/lb. Last time I was there about 2 weeks ago, it was $5.98/lb. Prime packer brisket is $5.98/lb. It was $4.98/lb. last trip. 

I didn't go to buy any meat, although I'm always looking for a deal, and it's needless to say that I didn't...


----------



## daspyknows

My local Grocery Outlet had the 93/7 grass fed ground beef for $3.99/lb down from the usual $4.99/lb.  Bought a bunch for the freezer.


----------



## ConrodM

Costco 9-9-21 Prime brisket $4.49/#
St Louis 3- Pak $4.99/#
thus the reason I’m getting ribs at Sam’s (IBP)


----------



## smokerjim

Looking like not much relief in the near future on prices.


----------



## ConrodM

smokerjim said:


> Looking like not much relief in the near future on prices.


Unfortunately


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova

Prime Brisket today at COSTCO:






I wager if it doesn’t sell by the 18th they’ll knock $8 off.


----------



## ConrodM

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> Prime Brisket today at COSTCO:
> View attachment 510626
> 
> I wager if it doesn’t sell by the 18th they’ll knock $8 off.


Still too rich for my blood especially while I’m eating on thawed prime brisket.  The food saver I bought myself for Christmas is working out well


----------



## Displaced Texan

Wild Fork Foods prime brisket $4.98/lb two nights ago when I looked and ordered two of them. Interesting that Costco in my same area is a dollar more per pound.


----------



## smokerjim

Displaced Texan said:


> Wild Fork Foods prime brisket $4.98/lb two nights ago when I looked and ordered two of them. Interesting that Costco in my same area is a dollar more per pound.


Not to bad for today's prices, this is what we're paying wholesale around here, pre trimmed  and whole


----------



## Displaced Texan

smokerjim said:


> Not to bad for today's prices, this is what we're paying wholesale around here, pre trimmed  and whole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 510674


Yes, I had to look closely and make sure I had the price correct. Maybe they purchased these several week ago? They are flash frozen, I believe, so that would maybe make sense.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova

It'll be what ever the market will bare for now.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova

Displaced Texan said:


> Not being an economist, what I don't get is why Costco has such a wide range in pricing on this in various parts of the country. $5.99 here, just absurd.


Some states have livestock handling laws. It's passed on to the customer.
California the most restrictive.


----------



## Displaced Texan

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> Some states have livestock handling laws. It's passed on to the customer.
> California the most restrictive.


I see, thank you.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova

Ammunition prices are starting to come down. 
Maybe it’s a sign.


----------



## Displaced Texan

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> Ammunition prices are starting to come down.
> Maybe it’s a sign.


Or, it means everyone is armed lol.


----------



## SmokinEdge

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> Ammunition prices are starting to come down.
> Maybe it’s a sign.


That can, and most likely will change, just with a stroke of a pen.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova

_"at some point the constitution has been kicking in." -A_n old cowboy at the bar in Clarkdale Az.


----------



## GonnaSmoke

I have a friend who is the manager of a local butcher shop. He can get me just about anything I want and always sells to me at his cost, but I usually have to buy in bulk the things that he doesn't sell too well in order for him to get it for me. I asked him to get me a price on some whole beef short ribs and his price is $8.49/lb. Double what I bought them from him at the beginning of the year. Crazy, I think I'll pass for now...


----------



## bigfurmn

Just picked a "prime" brisket at Sams earlier this evening. $5.04 a pound. Now what caught my attention most was the "choice" brisket was $4.96 a pound. The pork shoulder was $2.18 a pound. Picked up in the burbs south of Murderapolis I mean Minneapolis.


----------



## Displaced Texan

bigfurmn said:


> Just picked a "prime" brisket at Sams earlier this evening. $5.04 a pound. Now what caught my attention most was the "choice" brisket was $4.96 a pound. The pork shoulder was $2.18 a pound. Picked up in the burbs south of Murderapolis I mean Minneapolis.


Or as I called it when I lived there in 1991-'93, Minnefrickinappolis. Lol.


----------



## bigfurmn

Displaced Texan said:


> Or as I called it when I lived there in 1991-'93, Minnefrickinappolis. Lol.


Or as people who live there call it... "At least we aren't Detriot"


----------



## Displaced Texan

bigfurmn said:


> Or as people who live there call it... "At least we aren't Detriot"


Detroilet.


----------



## smokerjim

hang in there, looks like prices are going to start dropping, i hope a lot


----------



## ConrodM

Well….. this past week I paid $4.99/# for St Louis Ribs at Costco.  Yeahhhh I know- same as Prime Brisket but…..
I am starting to finally get these ribs figured out for my tastes and am so close that I “HAD” to do it!!  BUTTER IS THE GAME CHANGER!!  I thought it would make them more greasy (wife not big on that) so avoided this comp style.  Wrong!! Not greasy but FABULOUS!!


----------



## fxsales1959

smokerjim said:


> Looks like beef prices are going to go almost through the roof again, they have already gone up quite a bit here at wholesale level just from last week, sounds like could last around 2 months. Hopefully my information is wrong.


it'real weird down here in Mijami-ish. i buy Meat predominantly at a store that caters to the Latin  demogrphic. this week they have St. Louis ribs trimmed good but Meaty for $3.99. last week they had one brisket point pre-cut and it was $7.99/lb.
wings range fro $4.99/ to$1/.99 /lb depending on which day you go. really sad part is the price of the skirt steak at $8.99/ lb when they used to throw that in the hamburger bin for grinding. since all the chicken wing places have  erupted, and ChimyChurry has become a thing I guess it's quite the market will bear. even the expensive meat places down here and they had brisket for $1.99 a pound for a whole packer in thelast year


----------



## DougE

I'm a cattle farmer and I'm stuck paying these ridiculous prices for beef too. I had a big bull calf with a gimpy hind leg that was supposed to go in the freezer, but all the slaughterhouses within a 3 hour drive ,one way, are booked up into next year. 3 hours is really pushing it, too. You have to take the animal up there, then make another trip to get your meat when it's ready. I ended up with 30 cents a pound at the stockyard ... doubt it covered his feed bill last winter.

As far as the high prices, us farmers ain't getting any more out of the animals we sell; we're getting less. It's a good thing I enjoy working cattle, cause the returns are fairly minimal for small operations. Commercial farms that have direct contracts with the packers may do better, but small family farms don't turn much of a profit these days.


----------



## Displaced Texan

Haven't priced brisket at Costco in probably a month. Was $5.99/lb then. Any scouting reports in the Chicago area?


----------



## smokerjim

fxsales1959 said:


> it'real weird down here in Mijami-ish. i buy Meat predominantly at a store that caters to the Latin  demogrphic. this week they have St. Louis ribs trimmed good but Meaty for $3.99. last week they had one brisket point pre-cut and it was $7.99/lb.
> wings range fro $4.99/ to$1/.99 /lb depending on which day you go. really sad part is the price of the skirt steak at $8.99/ lb when they used to throw that in the hamburger bin for grinding. since all the chicken wing places have  erupted, and ChimyChurry has become a thing I guess it's quite the market will bear. even the expensive meat places down here and they had brisket for $1.99 a pound for a whole packer in thelast year


Prices actually were starting to come down maybe a month ago, but now slowly moving up again, not looking like they will drop any time soon.


----------



## smokerjim

douge said:


> I'm a cattle farmer and I'm stuck paying these ridiculous prices for beef too. I had a big bull calf with a gimpy hind leg that was supposed to go in the freezer, but all the slaughterhouses within a 3 hour drive ,one way, are booked up into next year. 3 hours is really pushing it, too. You have to take the animal up there, then make another trip to get your meat when it's ready. I ended up with 30 cents a pound at the stockyard ... doubt it covered his feed bill last winter.
> 
> As far as the high prices, us farmers ain't getting any more out of the animals we sell; we're getting less. It's a good thing I enjoy working cattle, cause the returns are fairly minimal for small operations. Commercial farms that have direct contracts with the packers may do better, but small family farms don't turn much of a profit these days.


Yep, seems the family farms always get the short end of the dollar , not to many years ago there were 5 dairy farmers around where I live now there is 1. It's a shame they can't make living doing something they loved.


----------



## rc4u

sure glad i live in ND .. pork is way down again.
Pork - Sam's Club (samsclub.com)
center loins at $1.88 and gives best pork chops ever.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

Yeap giving me a chance to start living off the freezer.  All the meat I cooked lately been in freezer over 2 years.  Have a long way to go.


----------



## mneeley490

douge said:


> I'm a cattle farmer and I'm stuck paying these ridiculous prices for beef too. I had a big bull calf with a gimpy hind leg that was supposed to go in the freezer, but all the slaughterhouses within a 3 hour drive ,one way, are booked up into next year. 3 hours is really pushing it, too. You have to take the animal up there, then make another trip to get your meat when it's ready. I ended up with 30 cents a pound at the stockyard ... doubt it covered his feed bill last winter.
> 
> As far as the high prices, us farmers ain't getting any more out of the animals we sell; we're getting less. It's a good thing I enjoy working cattle, cause the returns are fairly minimal for small operations. Commercial farms that have direct contracts with the packers may do better, but small family farms don't turn much of a profit these days.


Yeah, I don't think many folks here are blaming the ranchers/farmers for the cost increases. We know it's a tough business for the little guys. My uncle was an apple farmer in WA state; had a few orchards. He grew the biggest, best tasting apples I've ever had, then or since. I once asked him why I never saw apples like this in my local grocery. He said most of those went to Japan, because they paid a premium for them.  But even so,  it seemed like after expenses, he was always just getting by.


----------



## ConrodM

I defrosted and ate some brisket vac bagged & frozen on 5-20-21. It tasted Very Good!  So glad I got a vacuum bagging machine!  Now, if I can just catch some Crappie!!!


----------



## Jersey Jimbo

Price of meats in Jersey have skyrocketed in price.  A prime brisket packer from the butcher  was on average 80-100 per packer.  Stopped in the other day, he told me prices are going crazy and told me same brisket i usually get is going for 150.00   ribs have almost doubled.  what is this country becoming, our pay is not keeping up with these prices.  gas here is like 3.40-3.90 for regular  last year was 1.80- 2.05  God help us.


----------



## ConrodM

Jersey Jimbo said:


> Price of meats in Jersey have skyrocketed in price.  A prime brisket packer from the butcher  was on average 80-100 per packer.  Stopped in the other day, he told me prices are going crazy and told me same brisket i usually get is going for 150.00   ribs have almost doubled.  what is this country becoming, our pay is not keeping up with these prices.  gas here is like 3.40-3.90 for regular  last year was 1.80- 2.05  God help us.


Yeahhhh….. Complete Insanity!!


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova

Wife watching those farming girls YouTube videos they mention fertilizer price has gone up X5, fuel X2 which in turn has to be passed on when they sell the feed, which of course is passed on when the rancher sells the meat.

Friends miss my brisket burritos. I miss smoking the brisket.  It's a culture.


----------



## smokerjim

Uunfortunately looks like higher prices will be around for a while


----------



## DougE

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> which of course is passed on when the rancher sells the meat.


Doesn't work that way for us small farmers. Everything we sell goes to auction at the stockyards, so we get whatever the buyers are willing to bid on the animals we sell (and of course, the stockyard gets a small consignment fee for the sale). I don't get to up my price because feed/diesel is up right now. And let me tell you, if there is the least thing wrong with the animal, like a bob tail, or limp .... things that in no way affect the meat that will come out of it, you may as well have it killed for yourself.  It'll bring next to nothing at auction.


----------



## SmokinEdge

douge said:


> Doesn't work that way for us small farmers. Everything we sell goes to auction at the stockyards, so we get whatever the buyers are willing to bid on the animals we sell (and of course, the stockyard gets a small consignment fee for the sale). I don't get to up my price because feed/diesel is up right now. And let me tell you, if there is the least thing wrong with the animal, like a bob tail, or limp .... things that in no way affect the meat that will come out of it, you may as well have it killed for yourself.  It'll bring next to nothing at auction.


The producer always gets soaked when inflation goes up. Born and raised in agricultural.
Just checked auction results from our last livestock sale (November 4) 900-1000# steers are averaging $1.20 per pound. Meanwhile brisket is 4.50lb and steaks are something like 15.00lb in the store. Yeah there is a whole lot of passing cost on, but it ain’t from the producers.


----------



## DougE

SmokinEdge said:


> 900-1000# steers are averaging $1.20 per pound.


We're seeing similar prices around here.


----------



## Noseoil

From last year in November, a Costco brisket was going for $3.49/#, now???


----------



## Bearcarver

Jersey Jimbo said:


> Price of meats in Jersey have skyrocketed in price.  A prime brisket packer from the butcher  was on average 80-100 per packer.  Stopped in the other day, he told me prices are going crazy and told me same brisket i usually get is going for 150.00   ribs have almost doubled.  what is this country becoming, our pay is not keeping up with these prices.  gas here is like 3.40-3.90 for regular  last year was 1.80- 2.05  God help us.




How much are the "Choice" Packers there?
I never bought a Prime Brisket, or Butt, or Chucky in my life, because they cost too much!

Bear


----------



## SmokinEdge

douge said:


> We're seeing similar prices around here.


Yup. Our prices have been steady right there for about the last 3 years.


----------



## Ringer

4.49/lb for packers at wally world here in nw GA


----------



## negolien

Starting to get a little pre pandemic.. I made a trip to the store last night starting to see some empty shelves.. Cat food was bout cleaned out and booze was also. I had a very specific list so I didn't wander much seemed to be plenty of meat.. turkeys galore. I recently filled up and got a car wash 12 gallon tank 65+ dollars and I ain't getting premium lol


----------



## forktender

Brokenhandle said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if a good part of the price increase is the packers wanting to get more than their fair share ($$$)! Have a good friend that raises cattle and it wasn't too long ago he said the packers were making $1,000 per head.
> 
> Ryan


That is not possible unless they are getting free cattle.


----------



## bigfurmn

Sams club outside Minneapolis had full "prime" brisket $5.48/lb. Earlier this summer was $5.04/lb.


----------



## Brokenhandle

forktender said:


> That is not possible unless they are getting free cattle.


How many cattle do you raise? And do you raise them in Iowa?  I can put you in touch with several cattle farmers from near me and let you tell them it's not possible!

Ryan


----------



## DougE

With what 1200 pound steers are going for at auction,  it wouldn't be overly hard to turn $1000 profit wholesale given what current retail prices are.


----------



## forktender

Brokenhandle said:


> How many cattle do you raise? And do you raise them in Iowa?  I can put you in touch with several cattle farmers from near me and let you tell them it's not possible!
> 
> Ryan


Please do, because they are doing it wrong, paying someone that much dough for one head.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova




----------



## Brokenhandle

forktender said:


> Please do, because they are doing it wrong, paying someone that much dough for one head.


They are not paying someone that much... that was how much some packers were making per head during the pandemic. The farmers were not making that and thus one of the reasons why beef prices are so high!

Ryan


----------



## Humo18

Price of gas? of beef? Groceries in general????  Lean Xmas this year.


----------



## chopsaw

Made my weekly run to Gordons food service . Beef knuckles dropped to $3.99 a lb. Last week they were $4.49 , and brisket dropped about the same $.50 . Were $4.49 down from $4.99 . Normal price for the knuckle is $3.39 , brisket is always around $3.59 . 
Pack and sell by dates tell me these were recent . Sell by isn't until Dec. 15th . 
Meat case was pretty well stocked . Most of the beef was still at a premium , but the sell buy dates were this week , so that tells me the pricing is from the last price point . 
I'll go again next week and see what's going on . Doing it this way tells me what the pricing is real time . What's actually  available to me , when I'm standing there , and where it looks like it's going .


----------



## Ringer

chopsaw said:


> Made my weekly run to Gordons food service . Beef knuckles dropped to $3.99 a lb. Last week they were $4.49 , and brisket dropped about the same $.50 . Were $4.49 down from $4.99 . Normal price for the knuckle is $3.39 , brisket is always around $3.59 .
> Pack and sell by dates tell me these were recent . Sell by isn't until Dec. 15th .
> Meat case was pretty well stocked . Most of the beef was still at a premium , but the sell buy dates were this week , so that tells me the pricing is from the last price point .
> I'll go again next week and see what's going on . Doing it this way tells me what the pricing is real time . What's actually  available to me , when I'm standing there , and where it looks like it's going .


We just got one of these near me. I really like the place so far.


----------



## MJB05615

Similar here in Ga.  I check weekly in Kroger and Sam's.  The last 2 weeks there's been a slight decrease in beef and Chicken, and I go to 3 Krogers.  The one nearest to me has a lot of empty shelves, I think they changed Managers.  The other 2 are usually fully stocked shelves.


----------



## chopsaw

Ringer said:


> We just got one of these near me. I really like the place so far.


All subject to taste , but the Angus all beef franks are good . I buy the 5's . 
I like the bacon too , but it's getting up in price . I buy all my meat at GFS . 



MJB05615 said:


> he last 2 weeks there's been a slight decrease in beef and Chicken,


Yup . They had whole Tyson chickens for 99 cents a pound . Bought 2 of those .


----------



## chopsaw

MJB05615 said:


> The one nearest to me has a lot of empty shelves, I think they changed Managers. The other 2 are usually fully stocked shelves.


I know my Son says it's a guess if the loads are going to show up or not . He goes in early to do his orders , then the slacker from another store robs from him , because he didn't get his in on time .


----------



## MJB05615

chopsaw said:


> I know my Son says it's a guess if the loads are going to show up or not . He goes in early to do his orders , then the slacker from another store robs from him , because he didn't get his in on time .


We've been going to the Kroger near home for 22 years, and the last 6 months it has steadily gone downhill.  Especially the Produce.  Just to get a good head of Lettuce I have to go through 10 + to find 1 good one.  They had the same manager for about 5-6 years and it was always good.  He either left or transferred 6 months ago, and that's when it started.  On a whim I went to 2 different Kroger's a few weeks ago on the same day I went to mine, and they both had fuller shelves and much better produce.  But since we know where everything in at ours we still go there first, lol.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

Meanwhile, US beef exports are forecasted to reach a record 1.5 million metric tons.  
A 16% increase over last year.


----------



## forktender

Brokenhandle said:


> They are not paying someone that much... that was how much some packers were making per head during the pandemic. The farmers were not making that and thus one of the reasons why beef prices are so high!
> 
> Ryan


I completely misread your post, and took it out of context, my apologies. 

Dan


----------



## Brokenhandle

forktender said:


> I completely misread your post, and took it out of context, my apologies.
> 
> Dan


Not a problem! I do the same thing myself at times! Maybe more often than I care to admit lol.   

Ryan


----------



## xbubblehead

Butterball turkeys for $0.98/lb, Tyson whole chickens for $0.99/lb at WallyWorld this morning isn't bad.  Beef and Pork prices are still up there beyond what I'm willing to pay in general but I watch for deals and buy I can divide up, butts are the best.


----------



## SmokinEdge

Let’s put this in context. $1000.00 per head in profit to the Packer.

Most animals, generally, flesh out to 60/40 of hoof weight. So a 1500# steer on the hoof will yield about 800- 900# on the rail. My local processor charges .90 cents a pound for processing and packaging plus a kill fee. So they are all over $1.00 a pound to process a steer that I own. There profit to provide this service would be $8-900.00 with no shipping involved. How is a Packer any different? $1000.00 a head is cheap to convert a live on hoof animal into individual cuts wrapped and frozen. I don’t see the problem in that profit per head.

Here is how this works. I have a calf born on my land. I raise that calf for about 2 years to get it close to that 12-1500# range. I sell that steer to you on the farm alive. We ship it to the processor. He slaughters it and hangs it for a 850# “rail weight “ I then collect $3.00 a pound rail weight for the animal from you. Then you pay the processor an additional $1.00 a pound to cut and wrap the meat. All in you are $4.00 per pound for that #850 carcass. So your prime rib roast was included in the $4.00 lb deal just as the hamburger was. That’s from me to your freezer.

Now we have a level playing field to discuss why, exactly, rib steak is $16.00 lb and burger is $5-6.00  lbs.


forktender said:


> That is not possible unless they are getting free cattle.


----------



## forktender

SmokinEdge said:


> Let’s put this in context. $1000.00 per head in profit to the Packer.
> 
> Most animals, generally, flesh out to 60/40 of hoof weight. So a 1500# steer on the hoof will yield about 800- 900# on the rail. My local processor charges .90 cents a pound for processing and packaging plus a kill fee. So they are all over $1.00 a pound to process a steer that I own. There profit to provide this service would be $8-900.00 with no shipping involved. How is a Packer any different? $1000.00 a head is cheap to convert a live on hoof animal into individual cuts wrapped and frozen. I don’t see the problem in that profit per head.
> 
> Here is how this works. I have a calf born on my land. I raise that calf for about 2 years to get it close to that 12-1500# range. I sell that steer to you on the farm alive. We ship it to the processor. He slaughters it and hangs it for a 850# “rail weight “ I then collect $3.00 a pound rail weight for the animal from you. Then you pay the processor an additional $1.00 a pound to cut and wrap the meat. All in you are $4.00 per pound for that #850 carcass. So your prime rib roast was included in the $4.00 lb deal just as the hamburger was. That’s from me to your freezer.
> 
> Now we have a level playing field to discuss why, exactly, rib steak is $16.00 lb and burger is $5-6.00  lbs.


What you are posting is for single or a small number of beefs. Like I said above, there is no way a commercial processor is paying breakers a grand a head for breaking beefs. If they are, they won't be in business long.


----------



## DougE

SmokinEdge said:


> Let’s put this in context. $1000.00 per head in profit to the Packer.
> 
> Most animals, generally, flesh out to 60/40 of hoof weight. So a 1500# steer on the hoof will yield about 800- 900# on the rail. My local processor charges .90 cents a pound for processing and packaging plus a kill fee. So they are all over $1.00 a pound to process a steer that I own. There profit to provide this service would be $8-900.00 with no shipping involved. How is a Packer any different? $1000.00 a head is cheap to convert a live on hoof animal into individual cuts wrapped and frozen. I don’t see the problem in that profit per head.
> 
> Here is how this works. I have a calf born on my land. I raise that calf for about 2 years to get it close to that 12-1500# range. I sell that steer to you on the farm alive. We ship it to the processor. He slaughters it and hangs it for a 850# “rail weight “ I then collect $3.00 a pound rail weight for the animal from you. Then you pay the processor an additional $1.00 a pound to cut and wrap the meat. All in you are $4.00 per pound for that #850 carcass. So your prime rib roast was included in the $4.00 lb deal just as the hamburger was. That’s from me to your freezer.
> 
> Now we have a level playing field to discuss why, exactly, rib steak is $16.00 lb and burger is $5-6.00  lbs.


I'd be interested to know what the major retailers (Kroger, Meijer, Walmart, etc.) pay wholesale for their meat, and what their markup is.  Between them and the packers, someone is making bank.

I do a cow/calf operation and generally sell off calves at around 6 months , give or take.  I figure if I can pay my property tax on the farm and my farm insurance policy with the proceeds, I'm doing good.


----------



## SmokinEdge

forktender said:


> What you are posting is for single or a small number of beefs. Like I said above, there is no way a commercial processor is paying breakers a grand a head for breaking beefs. If they are, they won't be in business long.


So you are saying that small processors are making more per head than large processors? Maybe so, but let’s talk about the 15-16 dollar a pound steak.


----------



## Ringer

Checked plate rib price today at my local small processor. 

8.99 per lb
Vs 
12.99 lb at publix


----------



## SmokinEdge

forktender said:


> What you are posting is for single or a small number of beefs. Like I said above, there is no way a commercial processor is paying breakers a grand a head for breaking beefs. If they are, they won't be in business long.


In actuality, your talking about large commercial processors paying the “breakers” $20.00 an hour to break down a $1000.00 dollar beef. Maybe 6 hours total from slaughter to small white packages. There is math involved here.


----------



## forktender

DougE said:


> I'd be interested to know what the major retailers (Kroger, Meijer, Walmart, etc.) pay wholesale for their meat, and what their markup is.  Between them and the packers, someone is making bank.
> 
> I do a cow/calf operation and generally sell off calves at around 6 months , give or take.  I figure if I can pay my property tax on the farm and my farm insurance policy with the proceeds, I'm doing good.


$200 too $350 per beef.


SmokinEdge said:


> So you are saying that small processors are making more per head than large processors? Maybe so, but let’s talk about the 15-16 dollar a pound steak.


The price of consumer beef has little to nothing to do with commercial beef processing prices.


----------



## SmokinEdge

forktender said:


> $200 too $350 per beef.
> 
> The price of consumer beef has little to nothing to do with commercial beef processing prices.


This is exactly what I was trying to promote for discussion.
With volume comes cheaper prices, not higher prices. Wal-mart vs. the local retailer. But with meat it’s totally different, you are saying????


----------



## DougE

forktender said:


> The price of consumer beef has little to nothing to do with commercial beef processing prices.


Ok, you're saying that the processors aren't making much, we already know the farmers aren't making anything, so who is making all the money ?


----------



## Ringer

DougE said:


> Ok, you're saying that the processors aren't making much, we already know the farmers aren't making anything, so who is making all the money ?


The Government


----------



## DougE

The only ones in control of the beef pricing is the packers. They buy at live animals at auction, so they control that end of it, and they also set the wholesale prices.


----------



## Brokenhandle

When I made the comments that I did... it was about the packers making bank! In my opinion,  very unfair to the farmers raising the cattle.  While the owners of the packs are making tons, none of this is passed onto the farmers who do all the work! Lucky to break even in this day and age.  Probably be better off staying in the house watching cartoons...can't lose as much money that way.  But wait... the government is gonna look into the beef prices... nope , found nothing wrong... imagine that. 
I apologize a little for being sarcastic with some of my comments.  But I grew up living the life.  So to all you beef producers...thank you!

Ryan


----------



## DougE

Brokenhandle said:


> When I made the comments that I did... it was about the packers making bank! In my opinion,  very unfair to the farmers raising the cattle.  While the owners of the packs are making tons, none of this is passed onto the farmers who do all the work! Lucky to break even in this day and age.  Probably be better off staying in the house watching cartoons...can't lose as much money that way.  But wait... the government is gonna look into the beef prices... nope , found nothing wrong... imagine that.
> I apologize a little for being sarcastic with some of my comments.  But I grew up living the life.  So to all you beef producers...thank you!
> 
> Ryan


Thank you. Most of the farmers (myself included) I know do it because we enjoy working cattle. While I do see some half starved animals in the stock pens, most of us take the best care of our stock as we can, even if it's at a loss, because it's the right thing to do.


----------



## forktender

DougE said:


> Ok, you're saying that the processors aren't making much, we already know the farmers aren't making anything, so who is making all the money ?


The Brokers.


----------



## DougE

forktender said:


> The Brokers.


ok, carry on. I'm done.


----------



## forktender

DougE said:


> Thank you. Most of the farmers (myself included) I know do it because we enjoy working cattle. While I do see some half starved animals in the stock pens, most of us take the best care of our stock as we can, even if it's at a loss, because it's the right thing to do.


Right now, 1 out of the 10 to 12 cattle ranchers I know aren't even eating their own beefs.
Because the money they are making per head is so crazy high, it's cheaper for them to buy prime beef at Costco, Sam's or the restaurant supply store in town.  Even the few that have 12 to 15,000 acre ranches, and they aren't exactly hurting for money.


----------



## DougE

forktender said:


> Right now, 1 out of the 10 to 12 cattle ranchers I know aren't even eating their own beefs.
> Because the money they are making per head is so crazy high, it's cheaper for them to buy prime beef at Costco, Sam's or the restaurant supply store in town.  Even the few that have 12 to 15,000 acre ranches, and they aren't exactly hurting for money.


Last beef I had butchered cost me about $135 for my half (not counting hay and feed, etc). Aged, butchered,vac sealed, etc. There is no way I can do better by selling it and buying beef at retail. Maybe big time commercial farmers can, but it doesn't work that way for us small operations.


----------



## chopsaw

DougE said:


> Most of the farmers (myself included) I know do it because we enjoy working cattle.


I always go with the guy that has hands on experience , compared to the " guy that knows a guy "  . So I hear what you're saying . I know nothing about it , but where I used to deer hunt they lease it out to cattle . Cuba Missouri , cow town USA . My buddy has 120 acres , and the guy that runs the cattle works his freakin backside off . Makes his living as a school teacher . There's been days when I've been down there , and stopped what I'm there for to help him mend fences . It's just a ton of work for him . He told me he makes money on stud fees with his bull and selling calves . The rest go to market .


----------



## mneeley490

Noseoil said:


> From last year in November, a Costco brisket was going for $3.49/#, now???


Last time I looked, prime packers in Costco were $5.99 lb.


----------



## mneeley490

chopsaw said:


> I always go with the guy that has hands on experience , compared to the " guy that knows a guy "  . So I hear what you're saying . I know nothing about it , but where I used to deer hunt they lease it out to cattle . Cuba Missouri , cow town USA . My buddy has 120 acres , and the guy that runs the cattle works his freakin backside off . Makes his living as a school teacher . There's been days when I've been down there , and stopped what I'm there for to help him mend fences . It's just a ton of work for him . He told me he makes money on stud fees with his bull and selling calves . The rest go to market .


Where I hunt, in Eastern WA, the cattle ranchers let their herds graze on state land, when it's not hunting season. Occasionally, I have come across a stray cow, and wondered if someone with lesser scruples might try to "tag" it.


----------



## jaxgatorz

mneeley490 said:


> Last time I looked, prime packers in Costco were $5.99 lb.


$4.19 here in Jacksonville. ( Costco prime)


----------



## poacherjoe

mneeley490 said:


> Where I hunt, in Eastern WA, the cattle ranchers let their herds graze on state land, when it's not hunting season. Occasionally, I have come across a stray cow, and wondered if someone with lesser scruples might try to "tag" it.


Some of our Mong community tag my friends beef cows every year. He lost 18 head last year!!!!


----------



## SmokinEdge

forktender said:


> Right now, 1 out of the 10 to 12 cattle ranchers I know aren't even eating their own beefs.
> Because the money they are making per head is so crazy high, it's cheaper for them to buy prime beef at Costco, Sam's or the restaurant supply store in town.  Even the few that have 12 to 15,000 acre ranches, and they aren't exactly hurting for money.


That 1 rancher has a home run market, and this game is all about markets. Here rail price for beef from farm to processor are right at $3.00 lb that’s on the rail, not the hoof, so processing is 0.90 cents a pound plus the $60.00 kill fee. That’s all in cut wrapped in your freezer at about $4.00 per pound of rail weight.

Here is the latest cattle report from our sale yard.


----------

